# icedtea-web-1.4_1 not building



## vsityz (Aug 16, 2013)

Building is beginning OK, and after


```
checking for a JRE home directory... /usr/local/openjdk6/jre
checking for a Java virtual machine... /usr/local/openjdk6/jre/bin/java
```

nothing happens.


----------

